

Ask HN: NYC HN Meetup? - dzlobin

Is there a decent NYC population on HN? If so, let's plan a meeting in the city in the next week or two, and make some friends! Feel free to post any places to go/things to do that would be interesting.
======
YuriNiyazov
<http://groups.google.com/group/nyyc>

~~~
dzlobin
Oh, awesome. I just applied to join.

